# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  विकिरण-मुक्त फ़ोन की सच्चाई

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

आज से लगभग दो दशक पूर्व तक अमीरों के घर की शान समझा जाने वाला यह पुरातन लैंडलाइन रिसीवर फ़ोन आज विकिरण-मुक्त (Anti-Radiation) फ़ोन के रूप में नया अवतार ले चुका है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

विकिरण-मुक्त इस फ़ोन को 'कोको फ़ोन' के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। इस फ़ोन में दिए गए 3.5 एम०एम० हेडफ़ोन जैक के जरिए इसे बड़ी आसानी से स्मार्टफ़ोन, आइ फ़ोन, टैबलेट, लैपटाप इत्यादि से कनेक्ट किया जा सकता है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

विकिरण-मुक्त इस फ़ोन का निर्माण करने वालों का दावा है कि इस फ़ोन का इस्तेमाल करने पर 99% तक विकिरण का ख़तरा कम हो जाता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

पिछले कुछेक सालों में हमें अन्तर्जाल में कई बार इस पुरातन फ़ोन के नए अवतार 'काेको फ़ोन' के बारे में शिकायतें मिलीं कि *'बाबा आदम के ज़माने का दिखने वाला'* यह फ़ोन मोबाइल फ़ोन से कनेक्ट न हो पाने के कारण बिल्कुल काम नहीं करता है और एकदम बेकार और यूज़लेस है।

----------


## superidiotonline

अन्तर्जालीय शिकायत सुनकर हम हैरान हो गए, क्योंकि 'काेको फ़ोन' को मोबाइल फ़ोन से कनेक्ट करने की तकनीकी कोई बहुत बड़ी 'रॉकेट टेक्नॉलजी' नहीं थी। वस्तुतः 'काेको फ़ोन' ठीक उसी तकनीकी पर काम करता है जैसे कोई हेडफ़ोन मोबाइल फ़ोन से कनेक्ट करते ही काम करने लगता है। अतः 'काेको फ़ोन' के 3.5 एम०एम० हेडफ़ोन जैक के जरिए स्मार्ट फ़ोन से कनेक्ट न होने की बात हमारे गले से नीचे नहीं उतर रही थी।

----------


## superidiotonline

चूँकि 'कोको फ़ोन' के बारे में की गई अन्तर्जालीय शिकायत किसी *'आम आदमी'* की न होकर एक अन्तर्जालीय *'ख़ास आदमी'* की थी, इसलिए हमने सहज में ही यह बात अपने गले से नीचे उतार लिया कि 'कोको फ़ोन' किसी हालत में स्मार्ट फ़ोन से कनेक्ट नहीं किया जा सकता। वैसे भी हम कोई 'एबीपी० न्यूज़' चैनल जैसा कोई न्यूज़ चैनल नहीं चलाते जो अन्तर्जालीय शिकायत पढ़कर तत्काल शिकायत की सत्यता की जाँच-पड़ताल में निकल जाएँ!

----------


## superidiotonline

अभी हाल में हम वाल्टेयर घूमने-फिरने पहुँचे तो हमारी नज़र मोबाइल की एक दूकान में रखे *'टीपी ट्रूप्स'* ब्राण्ड के 'कोका फ़ोन' पर पड़ गई।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

हमने दूकानदार से 'कोको फ़ोन' का डेमो दिखाने के लिए कहा। आलसी दूकानदार ने हमें 'कोको फ़ोन' का डिब्बा थमाते हुए खुद डेमो देख लेने के लिए कहा। हमने डिब्बा खोला तो नीले रंग का चमचमाता हुआ फ़ोन हमारी आँखों के सामने था।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर हम यह बता दें कि *'टीपी ट्रूप्स'* मोबाइल के तमाम एसेसरीज़ बनाती है, जैसे- ट्रेवल चार्जर, कार चार्जर, पॉवर बैंक इत्यादि और हमारे पास पहले से *'टीपी ट्रूप्स'* का एक पॉवर बैंक है जो पिछले सवा साल से बराबर धड़ाधड़ चल रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

हमने *'टीपी ट्रूप्स'* के 'कोका फ़ोन' को अपने स्मार्ट फ़ोन से कनेक्ट किया तो वह बिना ना-नुकुर किए तत्काल कनेक्ट हो गया। हमने बारी-बारी से कई नम्बर मिलाकर 'कोका फ़ोन' पर बातचीत करके भी देखा। 'कोका फ़ोन' बहुत कायदे से काम कर रहा था। पूरी तरह से सन्तुष्ट होने के बाद हमने दूकानदार से जबरदस्त ढंग से मोलभाव किया और रू० 699/- एम०आर०पी० वाले 'कोका फ़ोन' को सिर्फ़ ढ़ाई सौ रुपए में खरीद लिया। बाद में हमने अन्तर्जाल में ढूँढ़ा तो पता चला कि इस फ़ोन का थोक दाम सिर्फ़ रू० 160/- है!

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*अन्ततः 'एबीपी० न्यूज़' की तर्ज पर हम यह घोषणा करते हैं कि हमारी जाँच-पड़ताल में तथाकथित अन्तर्जालीय 'ख़ास आदमी' का यह दावा पूरी तरह से झूठा निकला कि 'कोको फ़ोन' मोबाइल फ़ोन से कनेक्ट नहीं होता!*

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

अब हमारे सामने सबसे बड़ा यक्ष-प्रश्न यह था कि इतने बड़े अन्तर्जालीय *'ख़ास आदमी'* ने इतनी बड़ी झूठी ख़बर अन्तर्जाल में क्यों फैलाई? हमने मामले की गहन जाँच-पड़ताल की तो हमारे हाथ कुछ नहीं लगा। हाँ, इस बात की अलबत्ता पूरी सम्भावना थी कि तथाकथित *'ख़ास आदमी'* के हाथ एक ख़राब 'कोका फ़ोन' लगा हो! अतः हमने इस मामले की गहन जाँच-पड़ताल बन्द कर दी।

सन्दर्भवश यहाँ पर पाठकों को हम यह बात स्पष्ट कर दें कि *अन्तर्जालीय 'ख़ास आदमी'* उसे कहते हैं जिसके नाम के आगे नीले रंग का छोटा सा 'टिक' का निशान लगा होता है और *अन्तर्जालीय 'आम आदमी'* उसे कहते हैं जो इन टिक वालों का 'पिछलग्गू' (Follower) होता है और टिक वालों द्वारा अन्तर्जाल में फैलाई गई हर बात को सही समझता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

'कोको फ़ोन' के सन्दर्भ में अन्तर्जाल में प्रकाशित हमारा लेख पढ़कर एक दिन हमारे पास एक एलियन का फ़ोन आ गया। एलियन ने अपने आप को *'मिल्कीवे एक्ज़ामिनेशन बोर्ड'* का चेयरमैन बताते हुए हमें फटकार लगाते हुए कहा कि- *'धरतीलोक में 'कोको फ़ोन' मोबाइल फ़ोन से ज़रूर आसानी से कनेक्ट हो जाता होगा, मगर हमारे मिल्कीवे में लाख कोशिश करने पर भी 'कोको फ़ोन' मोबाइल फ़ोन से बिल्कुल कनेक्ट नहीं होता! सही बात तो लिखी है हमारे मिल्कीवे के होनहार छात्रों ने और आप उनकी बात को सिरे से झूठा ठहरा रहे हैं!'* तथाकथित 'एलियन चेयरमैन' की बात सुनकर हम पागल होकर 'हैलो-हैलो' कहते रह गए किन्तु दूसरी ओर से फ़ोन काट दिया गया। हमने बहुत कोशिश की अपने 'कोको फ़ोन' से एलियन चेयरमैन का मोबाइल फ़ोन मिलाने की, किन्तु आज तक हमारा 'कोको फ़ोन' एलियन चेयरमैन के नम्बर से कनेक्ट नहीं हो सका!

----------


## superidiotonline

हमने यह बात 'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड' से बताई तो उसने हमें सान्त्वना देने के स्थान पर एलियन चेयरमैन की बात का समर्थन करते हुए कहा कि 'बात तो सही है। 'काेको फ़ोन' से मोबाइल फ़ोन कनेक्ट करना वाकई एक टेढ़ी खीर है!'

अब हमें इस बात का पूरा शक़ है कि 'शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड' भी मिल्कीवे की कोई एलियन ही है!

----------


## superidiotonline

इस लेख को पढ़ने के बाद हमें *लाखों-करोड़ों की तादाद** में पाठकों के ईमेल, पत्र, फ़ैक्स इत्यादि प्राप्त हुए हैं जिसमें पाठकगण यह जानना चाहते हैं कि 'क्या यह 'कोको फ़ोन' साधारण मोबाइल फ़ोन से भी कनेक्ट किया जा सकता है?' 
------------------------
*अन्तर्जाल में पाठकों के बीच 'महाभौकाल' बनाने के लिए इसी प्रकार लम्बा-चौड़ा हाँका जाता है। कृपया नवागत लेखक सीख लें।

----------


## superidiotonline

तो इसका जवाब यह है कि बेशक इस 'कोको फ़ोन' को साधारण मोबाइल फ़ोन से भी कनेक्ट किया जा सकता है, क्योंकि यह 3.5 एम०एम० हेडफ़ोन जैक के जरिए आपके मोबाइल फ़ोन से ठीक उसी प्रकार कनेक्ट होता है जिस प्रकार आपका हैंड्सफ्री या हेडफ़ोन कनेक्ट होता है। अगर मिल्कीवे के एलियन लोग आपको गुमराह करने की कोशिश करते हैं तो उनके चक्कर में कभी न पड़ें, क्योंकि 'कोको फ़ोन' धरतीलोक में बखूबी काम करता है!

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

अब चलते-चलते एक यक्ष-प्रश्न पाठकों के लिए- *'मोबाइल के विकिरण से दूर रहने के लिए जब बाज़ार में हल्के-फुल्के 3.5 एमएम० जैक वाले हैंड्सफ्री से लेकर ब्लूटूथ हेडसेट (देखें ऊपर के चित्र) तक उपलब्ध हैं तो इतना बड़ा वजनी लकड़बग्घा टाइप 'कोको फ़ोन' इस्तेमाल करने की क्या ज़रूरत है?'* (समाप्त)

----------

